# Malazan and "difficult" fantasy



## Steerpike (Sep 15, 2016)

Beginning with _Gardens of the Moon_, readers will  either hate my stuff or love it. There’s no in-between. Naturally, I’d  rather everybody loved it, but I understand why this will never be the  case. These are not lazy books. You can’t float through, you just can’t.  Even more problematic, the first novel begins halfway through a seeming  marathon–you either hit the ground running and stay on your feet or  you’re toast.​ –Steven Erikson, _Gardens of the Moon_ preface (xii), 2007​
An interesting article up at Tor.com for those who are Malazan fans and those who aren't:Gardens of the Moon and ?Difficult? Fantasy: Advice to First-Time Readers | Tor.com


----------



## Incanus (Sep 15, 2016)

Great article, and good timing.

I'm gearing up for my first re-read pretty soon (rereading The Last Chronicles of TC also).  I've long had a sense that I'd get much more out of Gardens of the Moon the second time.  Definitely a worthy series.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 15, 2016)

I tried reading the first Malazan book and just couldn't get into it. Like, I found it pretty boring right away and her writing was like chewing icy porter.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 15, 2016)

Chesterama said:


> I tried reading the first Malazan book and just couldn't get into it. Like, I found it pretty boring right away and her writing was like chewing icy porter.



*His 

The Malazan series is among my favorites. I quite enjoy the writing style and subject matter. As Erikson said in the quote I posted above, and as has been confirmed by my experience, there isn't a lot of middle ground here. People either really like the books or really dislike them.


----------



## Steerpike (Sep 15, 2016)

Incanus said:


> Great article, and good timing.
> 
> I'm gearing up for my first re-read pretty soon (rereading The Last Chronicles of TC also).  I've long had a sense that I'd get much more out of Gardens of the Moon the second time.  Definitely a worthy series.



I read _Gardens_ a second time about four books into the series, and even then I found so much that I missed the first time around.


----------



## Incanus (Sep 15, 2016)

Apparently I should like chewing icy porter then!  Should just point out that the author, Steven Erikson, is male.


----------



## Chessie (Sep 15, 2016)

Woops. Lol. HIS.


----------



## Peat (Sep 15, 2016)

Just to be difficult, my reaction to Gardens of the Moon was "Eh, this is quite good" and then lose attention about halfway through. Possibly because I had to return the book to the library. Can't really remember now.

I keep meaning to retry but never quite get around to it.


----------

